# (Antonidas/Allianz) Gelegenheitshelden suchen Mitspieler



## Siddartha (20. Februar 2011)

*Die Casual/Erwachsenen Gilde "Gelegenheitshelden" (Stufe 19, Antonidas/Allianz) sucht noch nette Mitstreiter/-innen mit Spaß am Spiel... *

Wir suchen in erster Linie Gelegenheitsspieler mit genügend geistiger Reife, die gerne gildenintern in HCs gehen, unseren Raid-Pool verstärken, oder anderweitig das Gildenleben bereichern wollen.
Raid Tage sind Dienstag, 20.30 - 23.30 und Freitag, 20.45 - 0 Uhr.

Bei Interesse könnt ihr euch unter www.gelegenheitshelden.de bewerben.


*Bitte lest euch die Stickys im Forum durch. Vorweg schon folgende Fakten für Bewerber:*

- Wir sind eine reine Casual-Erwachsenengilde. Das heißt, wegen Familie und Job spielen fast alle Gelegenheitshelden nur Abends. Tagsüber werdet ihr kaum jemand online antreffen.
- Das RL geht IMMER vor
- Wir nutzen unser TS3 wie auch unsere casualbedingte Spielzeit gerne, aber zielgerichtet. Keiner loggt sich gleichzeitig mit WoW ins TS ein und wartet auf ein Plauderstündchen.
- Wir öffnen uns grundsätzlich für alle Klassen und Level, benötigen aber für den Raid hauptsächlich Nahkämpfer. Die meisten Spieler bei uns sind (oder werden bald) 85.
- Der Kern der Gelegenheitshelden ist eine gewachsene Gemeinschaft. Wir legen großen Wert auf die Person, nicht den Char. 
- Wir sind kein Twink-Parkplatz


Wir machen für uns aus WoW das was WoW ist: ein Spiel. Und ein Spiel soll in erster Linie Spaß machen, oder?^^ 

Wenn DU auch der Meinung bist, dass man die Kirche im Dorf lassen sollte, dass WoW nichts anderes als ein SPIEL ist, dass Du zum spielen und Spaß haben die richtigen Leute um Dich haben möchtest, die genau diese Meinung teilen: dann komm zu uns! Sieh Dir mit wirklich netten Leuten die Ecken in der fantastischen Welt von World of Warcraft an, in denen ein vom Raidstress geplagter Spieler noch nie einen Fuß gesetzt hat! 

Die Gelegenheitshelden. 

www.gelegenheitshelden.de


----------



## nyyr (19. April 2011)

/push

Wir suchen weiterhin nette Mitspieler. Im Raid-Pool fehlen uns nun überwiegend Ranged-DDs / Caster.

Falls ihr kurz auf unseren Seiten schaut und euch das DKP-System abschreckt: Das nutzen wir nur zur Anmeldung, nicht zur Loot-Verteilung


----------



## Siddartha (5. Juni 2011)

/push


----------

